# Apple Ipod Touch: Problem mit dem Synchronisieren der Apps aus Itunes!



## Einer von Vielen (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Wie schon gesagt, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ipod Touch 8GB, nämlich:
Die Apps lassen sich zwar vom Computer aus runterladen, nur beim synchronisieren kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich den PC zuerst aktivieren muss, um die Apps synchronisieren zu können (Store>Computer aktivieren), was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Nach dem erfolgreichen Aktivieren kommt die Fehlermeldung aber wieder.
Die Firmware hat die aktuelle Version 3.1.3 und der Appstore auf dem Ipod direkt funktioniert auch, nur auf dem PC gibts halt Probleme.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (14. Juni 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Wie schon gesagt, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ipod Touch 8GB, nämlich:
> Die Apps lassen sich zwar vom Computer aus runterladen, nur beim synchronisieren kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ich den PC zuerst aktivieren muss, um die Apps synchronisieren zu können (Store>Computer aktivieren), was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Nach dem erfolgreichen Aktivieren kommt die Fehlermeldung aber wieder.
> Die Firmware hat die aktuelle Version 3.1.3 und der Appstore auf dem Ipod direkt funktioniert auch, nur auf dem PC gibts halt Probleme.
> ...



Neuste iTunes Version installiert? Hast du nen Jailbreak gemacht, mit Installous gecrackte Apps installiert aber kein AppSync oder synct er überhaupt keine Apps? Wenns net hilft probier mal den iPod zu Rebooten bzw. iTunes neu zu installieren...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (14. Juni 2010)

Also den Ipod habe ich schon platt gemacht und gerebootet. Am System und den Programmen habe ich nichts herumgepfuscht, sondern halt nur die Apps aus dem Store geladen.
Als iTunes habe ich die aktuelle Version 9.1.1.12.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (15. Juni 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Also den Ipod habe ich schon platt gemacht und gerebootet. Am System und den Programmen habe ich nichts herumgepfuscht, sondern halt nur die Apps aus dem Store geladen.
> Als iTunes habe ich die aktuelle Version 9.1.1.12.



Dann würde ich einfach mal komplett wiederherstellen... Hilft eigentlich bei jedem Problem  Oder meinst du das mit plattmachen? Wenn du das meinst, würde ich mich mal an den Apple Support wenden und den iPod eventuell sogar einschicken


----------



## Einer von Vielen (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich habe ihn komplett wieder hergestellt, das meinte ich mit "platt machen".


----------



## STSLeon (15. Juni 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem Touch auch. Bist du sicher, dass du den Rechner richtig aktiviert hast? Das ist ziemlich nervig und umständlich, am besten nochmal versuchen die Schritte zu wiederholen


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. Juni 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem Touch auch. Bist du sicher, dass du den Rechner richtig aktiviert hast? Das ist ziemlich nervig und umständlich, am besten nochmal versuchen die Schritte zu wiederholen


Was meinst du mit den Schritten? Ich dachte oben in der linken Ecke auf "Store" klicken, dann auf "Computer aktivieren" und danach die Apple ID eingeben - fertig. Oder muss ich noch etwas anderes machen?


----------



## KempA (20. Juni 2010)

also, ich hab kein ipod touch, aber ich hatte das selbe problem auch mit meinem iphone.
bei mir hat es funktioniert, indem ich den computer einfach deaktiviert, und danach nochmals aktiviert habe


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. Juni 2010)

@recell, das habe ich auch schon gemacht, ich versuchs nochmal!

--> geht immer noch nicht


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (21. Juni 2010)

Probiers mal auf nem anderen PC? Oder jetzt mit dem neusten iTunes 9.2...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (22. Juni 2010)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Probiers mal auf nem anderen PC? Oder jetzt mit dem neusten iTunes 9.2...


Werde ich tun, ich schau mal obs mit dem OS4 klappt!


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (29. Juni 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Werde ich tun, ich schau mal obs mit dem OS4 klappt!



Versuchs mal ^^ Welchen Touch haste? Beim 2G kann man das Multitasking per Jailbreak freischalten  Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. Juni 2010)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Versuchs mal ^^ Welchen Touch haste? Beim 2G kann man das Multitasking per Jailbreak freischalten  Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung


Ich hab den aktuellen 8GB, also noch der langsamere 2G.


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Juni 2010)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Versuchs mal ^^ Welchen Touch haste? Beim 2G kann man das Multitasking per Jailbreak freischalten  Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung



Aber der Touch ist etwas lahm, wenn man Multitasking nutzt, oder ist das nur bei mir so?

@Topic:

Ist dein iPod jailbroken?
Versuch es einfach mal mit dem iOS 4...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Juli 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Aber der Touch ist etwas lahm, wenn man Multitasking nutzt, oder ist das nur bei mir so?



Naja es geht, man sollte halt SBSettings nutzen und öfters Prozesse beenden und RAM freimachen ^^ Aber Performance is besser als mit Backgrounder


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. Juli 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> @Topic:
> 
> Ist dein iPod jailbroken?
> Versuch es einfach mal mit dem iOS 4...


1. Nein, ist er nicht...
2. Habe ich mir gleich am Tag wo es rauskam draufgemacht


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Juli 2010)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Naja es geht, man sollte halt SBSettings nutzen und öfters Prozesse beenden und RAM freimachen ^^ Aber Performance is besser als mit Backgrounder



Ich fand Backgrounder besser

@TE: Also wenn du deinen PC aktiviert hast, dann sollte das aber normalerweise aber gehen.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (5. Juli 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich fand Backgrounder besser
> 
> @TE: Also wenn du deinen PC aktiviert hast, dann sollte das aber normalerweise aber gehen.


Und genau das ist mein Problem, er ist aktiviert und es geht nichts! Es liegt aber an meinem PC, da ich einen anderen Touch (von nem Freund) auch nicht synchronisieren kann.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Juli 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Und genau das ist mein Problem, er ist aktiviert und es geht nichts! Es liegt aber an meinem PC, da ich einen anderen Touch (von nem Freund) auch nicht synchronisieren kann.



Das kann ich mir wirklich nicht mehr erklären.... Hast du dich schon mal an den Apple Support gewendet? Oder andere USB-Ports ausprobiert...


----------



## Aaren (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe das gleiche Problem und es würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Du dürftest also nicht den einzigen kaputten PC haben


----------



## Einer von Vielen (5. Juli 2010)

Aaren schrieb:


> Also ich habe das gleiche Problem und es würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> Du dürftest also nicht den einzigen kaputten PC haben


Also bin ich nicht der Einzige!
Am USB-Port kanns nicht liegen, da ich ja auch Musik draufladen kann...


----------



## Glühbirne (19. Oktober 2010)

So, es wird Zeit den Thread mal wiederzubeleben.
Habe nämlich seit heute auch ein Synchronisierungs-Problem...
Und zwar hab ich mir mit iTunes eine relativ große App geladen, da es mit dem iPod touch 4g komischerweise nicht ging. Also mit iTunes erfolgreich geladen und dann synchronisiert. Ging auch eigentlich gut, doch am Ende kam die Meldung das ein "unbekannter Fehler 0xe8000004" aufgetreten ist. Die App wurde also nicht übertragen und hängt auf dem PC rum. Habs schon mit Neustarten versucht, aber immer dieser Fehler...
Weiß da jemand weiter oder hatte/hat vielleicht dasselbe Problem?
Das ist echt ärgerlich, weil die App auch noch kostenpflichtig war.
MfG, Glühbirne
Edit: Lösung gefunden!
Einfach nochmal mit dem iPod versuchen runterzuladen(), diesmal hat es komischerweise geklappt...


----------

